# Need advice, back here



## Godson10 (Jun 18, 2013)

This is my previous post on this website and my initial situation.. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...6-what-expect-future-possible-impossible.html

So its four months now, some good times and bad times. So far, i have learnt to be patience beyond even my imagination, sometimes i get tensed and just take a walk or drive around to calm, simply because i dont want to create arguements and all.

About 4 months ago, she moved in with me, a few weeks after i had to complain about having at least a cup of tea in the morning before work, wondering why a woman wont care about what her man would have for breakfast, i leave home earlier than her at 8am, she sleeps until 9am and always have to rush to get to work at 9:30, i often do her favors by calling from work to wake her or make sure shes up. She apologized and made me just tea for a few weeks as i asked. Dinners- She just sits and watch TV, when i get up and go to the kitchen and start cooking, she would then come and ask what i wanna eat...watch me cook and eat my food. Same applies to house works, i always have to initiate her to contribute or totally do it all. BUT whenever she invites her friend over or we have visitors, she cleans, cooks and act to respectful towards me that some would say, man' you have a good woman. All i do is smile....and watch her blush. If am not wrong, i think these are basic full responsibilities of a wife and having a man to assist should be her advantage?

Whenever we argue or have misunderstandings, she gets very rude, impolite and destructive, she has no respect whatsoever for me. She would do anything she wants to do that satisfies her, it doesnt matter if am against it, Some he would do behind me. An instance, despite doctors warnings for her to stop eating anything sugary or alcohol, she keeps on and i have caught her hiding and drinking alcohol in the living room while i was asleep. She would always apologize and pretend to feel bad for a few days. She has complained several times that i am boring, simply because i am restricting her social activities and partying. And would advice her to pray at nights rather than stick to the TV watching reality TV shows.

I am not enjoying the relationship, but i feel trapped as there is a child involved, I am confused what to do or how long to wait for all these to stop or when would be the right time to call it quit.

The truth is, I have been in touch with the girl i was dating(a distance relationship) about the time i met and fell in love with this woman that is pregnant for me. She knows about the lady here being pregnant for me and she still claim to love me, though she was also in another relationship for a few months which she said didnt work because she wasnt in love with the guy. I still like her aswell and she has a good family background and education, we get along well but havent spent time together. She said she is ready to wait till whenever and would want us to be couples. Since am not enjoying my current relationship and almost everything am doing for it to work is going negative, I dont know if to go ahead and date this other girl or not. 

I need advice, please


----------

